# Pipe leaking?



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok I totally wore out a Dr Grabow that Charlie gifted me over a year ago. I used it for work/everyday smoking so it got some heavy use. I liked it so much i went to the tobacco shop to buy another one. I got one with the same basic shape and size except this one is carved or whatever you call it. I smoked a few bowls in it and noticed a little bit of moisture coming out from where the stem meets the shank. The stem has an metal piece that fits in the shank. Then i noticed some moisture actually coming out of the bowl itself!! in one of the deep carvings there must be a pin hole. Its only a $20 pipe but im kinda pissed. Ill post pics If i remember to take them.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you liked the gift so much, sorry to hear of the new problems though!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have heard of people using pipe mud!

Take pipe ash and spit and make a thick mortor or mud.
But if I just bought it I would take it back!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

here is some pics










the dark carving is the one with the pin hole


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

The leak between the stem and bit is unfortunately common with grabows. The other leak though, really bites the big one!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

This is why I don't bother with Dr. Grabows. They are known for this. Most of them are fine, but they are produced in such mass production nowadays, and with cheap briar (the new ones are) that some sub-par pipes just can't help but slip through.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

For the leak where the stem meets the shank, maybe some beeswax around the tenon might seal it up?

As for the pin hole, I would write to the company. I bet they'd replace it.

"info at drgrabow dot net" is the email address.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

My Dr. Grabow has the shank/stem leak as well, which always puzzled me, as they seem to match up perfectly. Thankfully, I've never seen the pinhole problem.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ive got several Dr Grabow pipes and this is the only one ive ever had problems with.....true my other ones are older models. That last one which was identical to this without the carving was outstanding. I smoked at least 5 bowls a day, everday for over a year!!! It still smokes fine but I bit through the stem finally. Its a work pipe so im constantly clenching it. Ill probably find another stem for it. I wouldnt have bought another pipe just for work but i couldnt bring myself to abusing my estate pipes everyday. Wow speaking of..........i havent bought a pipe of ebay in like 8 months!! Am I cured?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, until the relapse hits...


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

It just hit........started looking as soon as I typed that.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> It just hit........started looking as soon as I typed that.


LOL, I guess Im lucky. I inherited more than 40 pipes, most are mint enough that I dont want to use them for fear of damaging them. I tend to only smoke a few of the higher mileage ones. Problem is I want to get something cheap to throw in the truck.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

slyder said:


> It just hit........started looking as soon as I typed that.


I thought I was having a lucky streak on ebay!
Well , no more the slyder estate man is back!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

dont worry i wont buy too many.....i have bike parts to buy this winter and a kitchen to remodel. That and I have to save up some money for when the Penzance and SG Balkan hits the market again.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I should clarify that it is not leaking where the metal part of the stem meets the shank.....its leaking where the plastic stem meets the metal part. The seal between the shank and metal is tight...almost too tight. Its a bugger to get apart. Even with the metal fitting that tight in the shank the plastic stem is tight to the metal and doesnt wiggle or turn. I emailed Dr. Grabow about it yesterday. Not really to get a new pipe out of the deal....I mean if i do i do.....if not....oh well it was only $25.


----------

